# First play with hdr



## 8thsinner (Jan 28, 2013)

Remember i'm using phone software.

But i think these came out okay.















Doing the right thing is bleeding for the cause


----------



## .SimO. (Jan 28, 2013)

So... where is the HDR?


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 28, 2013)

Uh, I'm with SimO... dont really see an HDR effect here.  They just look like pre-renovation photos shot with a phone


----------



## 8thsinner (Jan 28, 2013)

Perhaps it's not so obvious here but they did need it. 
Next time i will keep originals too though or maybe tomorrow i'll go back to this p/ace and take a regular shot:

But if it's not obvious here. What should i look for in order to test this more?



Doing the right thing is bleeding for the cause


----------



## amolitor (Jan 28, 2013)

The first one looks like it benefitted from the HDR, but it doesn't look tonemapped. That can be considered a good thing. Well done!


----------



## Red_John (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't see the HDR here too. Try to go out in the open, and shoot some landscapes with a high dynamic range like a sunset (if you can). But anyways, I think that trying to produce a HDR with a phone will never bring you great results. But give it a try


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 28, 2013)

Why did you choose this subject for HDR? Did you need to take photos of this for work or some type of project? Did you think this was a good example of when to use HDR?


----------



## SCraig (Jan 28, 2013)

Lots of people expecting overcooked HDR renderings.  These photographs illustrate the correct use of HDR.  Look at the detail in the shadows as well as in the highlights.  The bricks in the hole in the wall on the right side of the image as well as the wood grain detail in the highlight at the very left edge of the image.  That *IS* what HDR does.


----------



## 8thsinner (Jan 29, 2013)

The top one especially, probably doesn't help because i cropped out the skylight on the right.

But the reason i chose this place is simply that i have been looking for abandoned buildings to do a photo shoot in. Not even sure for what yet. I just like them. So had to measure the light somehow. 
And whilst looking around the place the normal camera was giving deep shadows. Which as has been pointed out with jpegs keeps no detail otherwise. 

Thank you craig for saying it is actually a good example.

I would try a sunset or sunrise if i could find a place to shoot it from in the city. 
As for tone mapping i'm still not sure how that effects things.
So could someone upload a picture with it and without it with all other factors being equal so i can see the physical difference. 

Doing the right thing is bleeding for the cause


----------



## 8thsinner (Jan 29, 2013)

And the project i have in mind though i have no idea of how to go about it yet is...
A survivor of the zombie apocalypse, sitting over a cooker, whilst sharpening a knife, back pack and supplies at the ready. Most likely cooking up a rat or something in a torn out building long forgotten. In miserably dark yet bright and hopeful appearance. 

I am not sure this is a place that will work, though, i had more pics to look over there are bugs in the app and quite a few images were lost. Next time i'll be checking they all save as i shoot them.

Doing the right thing is bleeding for the cause


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 29, 2013)

These are not working at all.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 29, 2013)

bigtwinky said:


> Uh, I'm with SimO... dont really see an HDR effect here.  They just look like pre-renovation photos shot with a phone



You mean it does not look **** like the rest of the over done HDR shots we see on here


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 29, 2013)

Why does this part look all ghosty? Is that what you were going for?


----------



## Mully (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't get it ...subject is just not interesting...it is a record shot with no POV


----------



## handsomejackuk (Feb 1, 2013)

not too much HDR going on there but i can imagine what it would be like with the scene as you said with a man in there. in the background and some more hdr...  you be better getting a more professional camera though like wot i have got... but good effort as a first try...

Well Done


----------



## handsomejackuk (Feb 1, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Lots of people expecting overcooked HDR renderings.  These photographs illustrate the correct use of HDR.  Look at the detail in the shadows as well as in the highlights.  The bricks in the hole in the wall on the right side of the image as well as the wood grain detail in the highlight at the very left edge of the image.  That *IS* what HDR does.



 i think you are rite in wot you say about the overcooked hdr my first ones were like that and i have calmed down a bit since. there is detail in the shadows and i can see the bricks too.. and the wood grain..these woudl be hard to photo without the hdr effect.. unless you was a professional with some real expensive kit.. at least he is having a go... we are all stilll learning and i got loads of photos to put on here watch this space...


----------

